
The Fundamental Limits of Machine Learning - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/the-fundamental-limits-of-machine-learning
======
bbctol
This seems like it puts forth fundamental limits of learning, in general. And
even then, the only real limit is that sometimes, things are ambiguous, and
pattern-matching is hard.

